# Shipped from China. Please help



## BeardedVaper93 (31/1/17)

Hey
So this is my latest update i can find on my parcel


Can anyone guide me as to what i can do to get my vape mail soon?


----------



## The_Ice (31/1/17)

AFAIK you'll have to wait for customs to clear. Then you can take the invoice to the mail hub and pick it up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (31/1/17)

hey @The_Ice How do i know when customs clears? and what invoice do i take? where is the mail hub?


----------



## The_Ice (31/1/17)

You'll be able to pick it up on the tracking :it'll go to customs and then back to JHB hub (not international) 

The invoice should be available from the online shop, under your order. Otherwise ask them to send you a copy


----------



## The_Ice (31/1/17)

Sorry I'm not from JHB not sure where it is located


----------



## PsyCLown (31/1/17)

So it is still on its way to customs clearance basically. The status will at some point change to one of these three, if not all of these three:

"To Customs"
"From Customs"
"In Transit"

Best is to email SAPO customer support (customer.services@postoffice.co.za), give them your international tracking number (the one which begins with RS and ends with CN in your case) and then ask for a local tracking number.

When the parcel is at your local post office you can either wait for the collection slip to be sent to you, or you can go there with your local tracking number and provide it to the person at the till and they can use the tracking number to locate your parcel and give it to you.

You still have a bit of a wait though, I have 2 or 3 parcels at the moment which are in the same stage as your parcel. You should receive it by end of Feb - all really depends on how the people at customs feel. Unfortunately JIMC have closed down their counter so you can no longer collect the parcel from customs which really does slow down the entire process by at least 2 weeks. Sigh.


EDIT: Here is the international (RS698916254NL) and local (RI295653748ZA) tracking numbers of the same parcel which I have already collected so you have a rough idea how the process works and will look via a tracking site such as http://www.17track.net/en/

Hope it helps. This parcel is through PostNL and not China Mail though, I assume yours is through China Mail judging by the fact it ends with CN.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 3


----------



## The_Ice (31/1/17)

Thanks @PsyCLown wasn't up to speed on the JICM counter. 
@BeardedVaper93 china orders unfortunately cannot be rushed and SAPO even less. Free shipping you get what you paid for

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (31/1/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> hey @The_Ice How do i know when customs clears? and what invoice do i take? where is the mail hub?


@BeardedVaper93 jhb has never asked me for invoice...today had a $180 package declared for $20 no invoice asked r95 fee so if u use jhb dont volunteer an invoice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PsyCLown (31/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @BeardedVaper93 jhb has never asked me for invoice...today had a $180 package declared for $20 no invoice asked r95 fee so if u use jhb dont volunteer an invoice


Same experience here, never asked for an invoice.

Custom fees are all over the place. I ordered 2x mod kits and paid aorund R50 - R80. Value was around $80.
I then ordered a Baby Beast, value was $20 and I paid R114 customs.

Never had to provide an invoice. Have a cell phone on the way, fingers crossed that passes and has no more than R150 custom fee. Value is R2100.


----------



## LynkedZA (31/1/17)

Mine took 7 days to clear in transit for 2 days so far jhb to cpt. When it reaches your city you can phone the local branch eg capemail for me

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy (31/1/17)

I have an order Iv just placed hasn't even shipped yet because of Chinese New Year... I got free shipping, well more I had only one shipping selection because my order was a large one it's being sent by express mail through speed post global express. Will I get my stuff faster then "free shipping"


----------



## incredible_hullk (31/1/17)

Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy said:


> I have an order Iv just placed hasn't even shipped yet because of Chinese New Year... I got free shipping, well more I had only one shipping selection because my order was a large one it's being sent by express mail through speed post global express. Will I get my stuff faster then "free shipping"


@Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy yes u wud get it faster but depends on luck of the draw as well...my last ems took 14 days from order to door with sitting idle after customs for 7 days


----------



## PsyCLown (31/1/17)

Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy said:


> I have an order Iv just placed hasn't even shipped yet because of Chinese New Year... I got free shipping, well more I had only one shipping selection because my order was a large one it's being sent by express mail through speed post global express. Will I get my stuff faster then "free shipping"


Never used that shipping setting, who did you order it through?

Although generally speaking, the main shipping methods are PostNL (EMS), Singapore Post, China Post, DHL, Aramex.
Of which all of them take more or less the same amount of time except for DHL and Aramex - however these two often cost quite a bit more and often customs is a lot more, they both have a higher clearance fee as well of R150 to R200 plus the custom duties. SAPO have a R20 clearance fee plus custom duties.

*EDIT:* If it goes through SAPO at some point, it will be just as slow as the others once it lands in South Africa and truth be told the other options are all fairly quick to reach South Africa.

The faster shipping methods are the ones which avoid SAPO - these generally are courier to your door as well.


----------



## incredible_hullk (31/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Never used that shipping setting, who did you order it through?
> 
> Although generally speaking, the main shipping methods are PostNL (EMS), Singapore Post, China Post, DHL, Aramex.
> Of which all of them take more or less the same amount of time except for DHL and Aramex - however these two often cost quite a bit more and often customs is a lot more, they both have a higher clearance fee as well of R150 to R200 plus the custom duties. SAPO have a R20 clearance fee plus custom duties.


express mail for wholesale orders is ems (china ems)


----------



## incredible_hullk (31/1/17)

Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy said:


> I have an order Iv just placed hasn't even shipped yet because of Chinese New Year... I got free shipping, well more I had only one shipping selection because my order was a large one it's being sent by express mail through speed post global express. Will I get my stuff faster then "free shipping"


@Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy my opinion if this is for business get dhl etc.it will save you business, other guys will get stock b4 u = others get business first.

i used a supplier who gave me $10 dhl shipping..2 days from warehouse in hk to sa. dhl sa did customs clearance b4 the package left hk.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy (31/1/17)

I have a DHL account can they possibly take over my shipping? I was only given the EMS option on purchase


----------



## incredible_hullk (31/1/17)

Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy said:


> I have a DHL account can they possibly take over my shipping? I was only given the EMS option on purchase


speak to dhl and the supplier...i know the supplier u mention (i think i know) and ems is the only option on checkout for bulk orders

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (31/1/17)

Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy said:


> I have a DHL account can they possibly take over my shipping? I was only given the EMS option on purchase


I might be wrong, but I highly doubt it.

Also do not be scared to shop around and take a look at the other international vendors. Often their pricing is very similar, I have noticed some have pricier items but their shipping is cheaper and visa versa. Some are just overall more expensive than others.

For example, often Gearbest have their items a little higher than the likes of Efun, however Gearbest have far cheaper shipping (for the same shipping option) and Gearbest shipping price scales very well unlike Efun and Heavengifts - you add a few rolls of wire and suddenly your shipping jumps from $7 to $15. WTF. I will add a whack lot more on Gearbest and shipping stays around $5 or so.

Cigabuy have some great specials on select items. Heavengifts have high prices, at the moment though they have a 30% site wide discount which makes their batteries DIRT CHEAP, even with shipping.

Fast Tech I have never really bothered with for some or other reason - I cannot tell you why. I guess they just never appealed to me, I might place an order from them at some point though. Their pricing seems reasonable and their shipping alright.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (31/1/17)

@Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy I just clicked now that you are most likely ordering "bulk" amounts for a vape store.
In which case I highly recommend taking the DHL route, unless you are happy to wait upto 2 months for stock - if not even longer depending on your luck. I am still waiting for a parcel which I made payment for end of August 2016 - customs took forever due to the xmas period and then the item got sent to the wrong post office and then it was sent back to JIMC (customs) 14th December and has stalled since.

I have contacted customs and I have had a lady try help me get the people in the depo to resend out the order and all, however still nothing. I suspect the parcel might be lost / missing and I am now going to try get a refund from the place I purchased it from. I cannot wait over 5 months for an order I placed and paid for a while back. This was shipped via EMS (PostNL).

For new stock, you really want to try get it ASAP to avoid potential customers purchasing from other stores - Sir Vape are great at getting stock in, on time or before others. If your current supplier only has that option then I would highly recommend you take a look for some other suppliers.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pr0ph3c3y (1/5/17)

PsyCLown said:


> So it is still on its way to customs clearance basically. The status will at some point change to one of these three, if not all of these three:
> 
> "To Customs"
> "From Customs"
> ...



Did you pay extra for the PostNL Shipping ? just wondering as I see the one parcel you have there has a NL Post tracking number?

If so from 10/11/2016 to 21/01/2017 seems like a bit of a long wait? more than 2 months?

I am curious because I have ordered a bit of stuff from Fasttech now and Paid extra for NL Shipping, So I am just curious on the average time it takes.


----------



## PsyCLown (1/5/17)

Pr0ph3c3y said:


> Did you pay extra for the PostNL Shipping ? just wondering as I see the one parcel you have there has a NL Post tracking number?
> 
> If so from 10/11/2016 to 21/01/2017 seems like a bit of a long wait? more than 2 months?
> 
> I am curious because I have ordered a bit of stuff from Fasttech now and Paid extra for NL Shipping, So I am just curious on the average time it takes.


Often PostNL shipping with Gearbest comes to a small few dollars. Often 5 or less. 

With Gearbest you have to wait for them to ship it, which can take time - upto a week in my experience. Only then does the tracking number even start to work and show that it has been pre-advised. 

It takes a few days to arrive in South Africa, then once here is what takes the longest. 

So let's say 2 weeks to arrive in South Africa then anything after that you blame SAPO and customs for the wait and it can vary from 2 weeks to a few months. I waited over 6 months for a parcel once. I thought it was lost and then eventually showed up at the post office. 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pr0ph3c3y (1/5/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Often PostNL shipping with Gearbest comes to a small few dollars. Often 5 or less.
> 
> With Gearbest you have to wait for them to ship it, which can take time - upto a week in my experience. Only then does the tracking number even start to work and show that it has been pre-advised.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply, My package has been in transit since the 27-04-2017.

Now that is either the slowest Plane on earth or these public holidays are messing the NL/SAPO tracking up.

Heres my link anyways -

```
http://www.17track.net/en/track?nums=RS827253977NL&fc=0
```


----------



## PsyCLown (1/5/17)

Pr0ph3c3y said:


> Thanks for your reply, My package has been in transit since the 27-04-2017.
> 
> Now that is either the slowest Plane on earth or these public holidays are messing the NL/SAPO tracking up.
> 
> ...


It will probably arrive in SA sometime this week. However it can take quite a while to be processed in SA and then it goes to customs and then finally to your local Post Office.


----------



## kev mac (2/5/17)

Pr0ph3c3y said:


> Did you pay extra for the PostNL Shipping ? just wondering as I see the one parcel you have there has a NL Post tracking number?
> 
> If so from 10/11/2016 to 21/01/2017 seems like a bit of a long wait? more than 2 months?
> 
> I am curious because I have ordered a bit of stuff from Fasttech now and Paid extra for NL Shipping, So I am just curious on the average time it takes.


I have done a lot with G.B.and in the States the NL post shipping has been free for me anyway.G. B.can be maddening,sometimes it seems to take longer to go out the door than to ship from China. I have had experiences where I wait for my order status to change and the next thing I know it is already in New York on it's way to me in R.I.So be strong!


----------

